# MSI Mega Sky 580 DVB-T USB Receiver

## Oak

I know that something like this has been asked before and the answer was to check out linuxtv.org.

I've been searching for hours on info for this card, but I can't even find out what chip is on it.

Does anyone know anything at all about this card? What chip it is. Is it supported by Linux or is it going to be supported?

Any info is good info, so if anyone own this card or knows anything about it, please let me know so I can decide wether to buy it or not.

 :Question: 

----------

## phorn

Looks like it's specifically not supported (and the wiki entry for it in the unsupported list was added one month ago):

http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/USBVideo

If you have some free time and a windows installation, you could try doing the usbsnoop stuff listed on that wiki page to help get it working in Linux.

Aside from that, you don't have much luck getting a working driver in the near future.

----------

## cyrus

There is a driver now:

http://linuxtv.org/hg/~mkrufky/megasky

(this is work-in-progress)

For me the driver basicly works, but I don't find any channels when tunning. But on the mailinglist a person reports success with it.

----------

## Oak

That's good news, thanks for the update!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyrus

Please report if the driver works for your device when you have tried it. 

And if you have the 0db0:5580 (m920x) or the 0db0:5581 (gl861) version.

----------

## Oak

I would if I had one. I'm thinking of buying one when the drivers are stable.

----------

## xonit

These drivers are working fine  :Smile: 

----------

## Oak

Excellent! I'll buy one for christmas. They're cheap here in Sweden!

 :Smile: 

----------

## cyrus

 *xonit wrote:*   

> These drivers are working fine 

 

maybe for you, but there are to different devices available under the Name "MSI Megasky 580" with completly different chipsets and so drivers:

- the 0db0:5580 (m920x) Version, which I own, and

- the 0db0:5581 (gl861) Version.

My m920x does not work (at least on the german frequencies). Please tell me which card you have, xonit. (lsusb)

----------

## xonit

Since there a two diffrent devices thos with the following BUS ID are working fine. Actually I have not tried the remote control since I never used it.

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0db0:5581 Micro Star International
```

```

input: PC-DTV Receiver PC-DTV Receiver as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [PC-DTV Receiver PC-DTV Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3

dvb-usb: found a 'MSI Mega Sky 55801 DVB-T USB2.0' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (MSI Mega Sky 55801 DVB-T USB2.0).

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T)...

dvb-usb: MSI Mega Sky 55801 DVB-T USB2.0 successfully initialized and connected.

```

btw. This device is workin far better with Linux than with Windoows, cause my laptop is not the best and I even do not pass the min requirement, but DVB recording works and within Windows  I was hardly able to view TV.

----------

## dan_r_901

Could someone tell me how to go about getting the driver installed?  I'm have been using Linux for several years but am clueless as to whether I am supposed to patch the kernel or just compile the driver as a modules?

I have tried playing around but have not got to the point of managing to load a driver for the device.....

I have the m290x chipset version.

Any guidance would be much appreciated.

----------

## xonit

Your Version won't work with Linux  :Sad:  maybe later .

----------

